# What do you guys think about Hugo Boss?



## TheSacredSoul (Apr 23, 2013)

I know most of you guys hate fashion brands and personally, I am no enthusiast. I currently own a sport Tommy Hilfiger and a Guess watch before that. That said, I've got a formal funtion coming up and I don't think a sport watch would go well with a suit. After looking around, I settled on this particular Boss watch (Pic below). It's about USD$430 including shipping. What do you guys think about it? I see that the Tissot PRC200 is in the same price range too but I've really no clue what I should do. I am using this site : http://www.bodying.sg for the purchase so please recommend something from there if possible. And please, no IWCs, Omegas, Roles, Patel Phillipes etc. It'd take ages before I can afford any one of them.


----------



## TheSacredSoul (Apr 23, 2013)

To add on, I am considering this model too. The difference is minimal (32USD) and this is swiss made too. And of course, it's Tissot.


----------



## systemcrasher (Aug 10, 2012)

I wouldn't buy it from bodying.whatever


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

Couple things. I also wouldn't buy from that website. Are you looking for mechanical or quartz? There are a Ton of awesome alternatives in that price range. Here are a couple.... 
1. I have to throw my new hammie in there for $500! Classic that I'm in love with! 
2. Tissot vissodate is also a great mechanical for under $400. 
3. Check out the Seiko sarb line. Everyone on wus loves theirs. 
4. Orient makes some great dress watches. Check out the orient classic at longislandwatch.Com. For $265 it will leave room for you to also get a seiko 007 or orient ray! 
5. The tissot Le Locle is also a beaut. 
6. Last but not at all least.... Check out christopher ward. The c5 is a beaut for under $450! And they have a great service plan and a 60 day no Hassel guarantee return policy! 
Hope this helps!


----------



## TheSacredSoul (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the great advice! What's wrong with bodying if I may ask?


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

It would probably be alright to order from. I've just never heard of that site to purchase watches from. But then again there's probably hundreds I've still never heard of. I also don't own any fashion watches though. Definitely stick with tissot, hamilton, seiko, orient or cw in that price range! And once you go mechanical, quartz will take a distant backseat! Cheers!


----------



## dandy_don (Feb 24, 2011)

Back to your original question. I love the looks of the Boss and actually think it is a bit sharper than the Tissot. The Boss is a quartz right? If so it will serve you reliably for years.


----------



## TheSacredSoul (Apr 23, 2013)

dandy_don said:


> Back to your original question. I love the looks of the Boss and actually think it is a bit sharper than the Tissot. The Boss is a quartz right? If so it will serve you reliably for years.


Yep, it's quartz. Bought the Boss. Made a promise to myself the next watch I buy will at least be automatic.


----------



## TheSacredSoul (Apr 23, 2013)

Finally got it.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

TheSacredSoul said:


> Finally got it.


I would return it. It isn't appealing to the eye, the Tissot would have been a much better option. And to think, for a couple hundred more, you could have this. In-House movement, six complications, outstanding finishing, solid links, solid end-links, great luminescent paint, impeccable quality control, and just a nice watch. To be honest, your Boss watch looks like a fake.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

For a dress watch, I would have gone for the Orient Symphony at $120.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Let him enjoy his watch, he will realize his mistake later on and actually buy one of the watches on the list


Sent from my Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## BrightShadow (May 13, 2013)

Considering that name does matter for a fashion watch, I say great pick. Watch elitests might look down on it, but honestly having a watch that says BOSS on it is pretty cool, and that's part of the spirit of fashion watches. Plus being quartz it will run reliably as others have said. Having just got my own high quality chinese automatic movement, I can say owning a mechanical is awesome. ^_^ I can for see watches becoming an addiction if left unchecked.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Shepperdw said:


> I would return it. It isn't appealing to the eye, the Tissot would have been a much better option. And to think, for a couple hundred more, you could have this. In-House movement, six complications, outstanding finishing, solid links, solid end-links, great luminescent paint, impeccable quality control, and just a nice watch. To be honest, your Boss watch looks like a fake.
> 
> View attachment 1058125
> 
> ...


I personally prefer the look of the Boss watch, although the Orient does look better made. Anyway for a dress watch my choice would have been a Tissot Le Locle automatic, but as mentioned the Boss is a great make in the world of fashion and is more than capable of making the wearer rightly proud.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

ill take that boss over the orient anytime. great pick up! congrats!


----------



## TheSacredSoul (Apr 23, 2013)

takobets said:


> ill take that boss over the orient anytime. great pick up! congrats!


Sorry for digging up and old thread. Just wanted to say I've finally retired the Boss and moved on to a Seiko JDM Automatic


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

TheSacredSoul said:


> Sorry for digging up and old thread. Just wanted to say I've finally retired the Boss and moved on to a Seiko JDM Automatic


Congratulations. Hope you wear it in great health! Your experience proves a point I have long ago made: That you can't move on to great watches without buying at least one watch that other watch collectors with more experience (and still seeking the high of that first watch purchase) disdain. Without buying the Hugo Boss, you wouldn't have moved on to a JDM Seiko. What gateway into watch collecting one chooses doesn't matter; what matters is that someone chooses a gateway into the hobby.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

TheSacredSoul said:


> Sorry for digging up and old thread. Just wanted to say I've finally retired the Boss and moved on to a Seiko JDM Automatic


congrats may i ask wich Seiko you bought?


----------



## tiananmensquare (Jun 18, 2010)

OK that looks cool. Y'know I think most people would assume a Hugo Boss watch is way more expensive than it actually is based on their clothing line.



TheSacredSoul said:


> Finally got it.


----------



## TheSacredSoul (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply but it was the Seiko Alpinist. I've already bought my second automatic, which is the Tissot Visodate.


----------



## gzervali2006 (Jan 13, 2017)

I would go with the Tissot for sure. Very well made compared to the Hugo


----------

